# Mixed Race Egg Sharers Needed



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Everyone

I just wanted to ask if there was anyone out there who wanted to be an egg sharer who is of mixed race origin. 

I am on 2 waiting lists in London, the Lister Hospital and CRM waiting for donor eggs . I am mixed race as in my mother is white caucasian and my father is black (from the caribbean). There seams to be a shortage of donors from this background. I am not sure if there is anyone out their wating for a recipient to share their eggs with but perhaps at a clinic where there are no recpients that match them.

I just thought it was worth a shot to see if anyone reads this or knows of anyone who would be interested in sharing  at either of these clinics. I know treatment at CRM is free for egg sharers and there may be a small cost at the Lister but both have good results.  

Thanks for reading and big thanks to all you ladies who share your eggs it is very much appreciated by those of us who need donor eggs.

Please feel free to post or pm me anyone who can help.

Love Rusty


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Rusty, just wondered if you'd seen this post on the next page? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161415.0

Good luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Rosie

Thanks so much for this I have sent timewilltell a pm I never look on that thread will have to start looking now. Will let you know how I get on.

Love Rusty


----------

